# Am I pregnant? threads



## babyzoe

Can we keep these to an absolute minimum please? If you think you may be pregnant please direct your questions to the TTC board or the pregnancy boards. I've noticed there have been a lot of these types of questions recently and I don't think it's considerate to those of us who are waiting.

We stay in WTT so we can talk about things other than pg symptoms and TWW and what have you, not so that we can be reminded that we still have several months (or longer) before we can try. This is especially true for those of who are WTT #1. 

Sorry if it sounds mean, but I'm just being honest. There are several other boards in this forum that would be more appropriate.

*Disclaimer: If you've been a long standing member of WTT than by all means, share your concerns. We've already gone through the long WTT process with you and know you and...you get the point. But if you just joined, PLEASE post your pregnancy questions in the appropriate board.


----------



## MamaByrd

Amen.


----------



## Elpis_x

Thank for posting this! Seems like there's been an influx of those types of threads lately!


----------



## loeylo

I was going to post the exact same thing!


----------



## Eline

Hear, hear! Those really annoy me as well. After all, how should we know if they are pregnant? I'd say just wait two weeks and take a test. We are in here waiting months or even years...


----------



## Mies

I'm with you on this one. It might be helpful to just refer those posters to the TWW or TTC forums and leave it at that. I.e. don't respond with wisdom and advice.


----------



## LynAnne

Agreed! There's plenty of more appropriate boards that they can post on than WTT. They could well get better advice there too so it'd be a win win situation for everyone!


----------



## animallove

I only posted here beacause I have been wtt almost a year now in this section. I don't know anyone in the other forums and thought this was the friendliest one, obviously not. I understand everyone's waiting and its hard but sometimes its nice to get advice from the ladies here who have been pregnant before. Most of us in wtt have slip ups now and again even if we are waiting. Obviously if I do find out i'm pregnant i'll move over


----------



## Mies

@animallove This is why babyzoe had included this disclaimer.



babyzoe said:


> *Disclaimer: If you've been a long standing member of WTT than by all means, share your concerns. We've already gone through the long WTT process with you and know you and...you get the point.

Since a lot of women WTT have stopped with bc an oopsie could happen. These women are of course more than welcome to ask questions about symptoms etc. However, the last week quite a lot of new 'posters' have popped up to ask about symptoms and 'could I be pregnant'. I think these questions are better asked on the other forums.


----------



## LynAnne

animallove said:


> I only posted here beacause I have been wtt almost a year now in this section. I don't know anyone in the other forums and thought this was the friendliest one, obviously not. I understand everyone's waiting and its hard but sometimes its nice to get advice from the ladies here who have been pregnant before. Most of us in wtt have slip ups now and again even if we are waiting. Obviously if I do find out i'm pregnant i'll move over

I'd like to just say that I, personally, was not referring to your post. I was talking about the people who post here asking if they are pregnant and it's only the first or second of their posts on BnB. I do agree that the WTT boards are the friendliest. The other boards are a little overwhelming.


----------



## Elpis_x

animallove said:


> I only posted here beacause I have been wtt almost a year now in this section. I don't know anyone in the other forums and thought this was the friendliest one, obviously not. I understand everyone's waiting and its hard but sometimes its nice to get advice from the ladies here who have been pregnant before. Most of us in wtt have slip ups now and again even if we are waiting. Obviously if I do find out i'm pregnant i'll move over

Completely agree with Mies! I don't think any of us mind people who are actually from WTT posting pregnancy concerns, it's when new people or people from TTC/TWW post their symptoms etc. in here, when they would probably be better directed elsewhere. Don't think that any of this was aimed at you, or anyone else from WTT, I think a lot of us have had oopsie moments, and it's nice to talk to people you know/other WTTers about it! :hugs:


----------



## animallove

LynAnne said:


> animallove said:
> 
> 
> I only posted here beacause I have been wtt almost a year now in this section. I don't know anyone in the other forums and thought this was the friendliest one, obviously not. I understand everyone's waiting and its hard but sometimes its nice to get advice from the ladies here who have been pregnant before. Most of us in wtt have slip ups now and again even if we are waiting. Obviously if I do find out i'm pregnant i'll move over
> 
> I'd like to just say that I, personally, was not referring to your post. I was talking about the people who post here asking if they are pregnant and it's only the first or second of their posts on BnB. I do agree that the WTT boards are the friendliest. The other boards are a little overwhelming.Click to expand...

Thank you! :)


----------



## animallove

Elpis_x said:


> animallove said:
> 
> 
> I only posted here beacause I have been wtt almost a year now in this section. I don't know anyone in the other forums and thought this was the friendliest one, obviously not. I understand everyone's waiting and its hard but sometimes its nice to get advice from the ladies here who have been pregnant before. Most of us in wtt have slip ups now and again even if we are waiting. Obviously if I do find out i'm pregnant i'll move over
> 
> Completely agree with Mies! I don't think any of us mind people who are actually from WTT posting pregnancy concerns, it's when new people or people from TTC/TWW post their symptoms etc. in here, when they would probably be better directed elsewhere. Don't think that any of this was aimed at you, or anyone else from WTT, I think a lot of us have had oopsie moments, and it's nice to talk to people you know/other WTTers about it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks that was really nice, you're the same age as me too so its good to chat to people my age!


----------



## Elpis_x

animallove said:


> Elpis_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animallove said:
> 
> 
> I only posted here beacause I have been wtt almost a year now in this section. I don't know anyone in the other forums and thought this was the friendliest one, obviously not. I understand everyone's waiting and its hard but sometimes its nice to get advice from the ladies here who have been pregnant before. Most of us in wtt have slip ups now and again even if we are waiting. Obviously if I do find out i'm pregnant i'll move over
> 
> Completely agree with Mies! I don't think any of us mind people who are actually from WTT posting pregnancy concerns, it's when new people or people from TTC/TWW post their symptoms etc. in here, when they would probably be better directed elsewhere. Don't think that any of this was aimed at you, or anyone else from WTT, I think a lot of us have had oopsie moments, and it's nice to talk to people you know/other WTTers about it! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks that was really nice, you're the same age as me too so its good to chat to people my age!Click to expand...

:) I love finding people my age on here, I usually feel like the baby of the WTT section :haha:


----------



## brunette&bubs

I think "am i pregnant" threads should be banned completely.

I TOTALLY understand posting a pregnancy test in the testing section if it is not clear if there is a line or not...but how the eff are we supposed to know if you are pregnant?

Take a test...look at it...if unclear post it in testing section...talk about your symptoms in TWW.

But in the end no one will know other than your doctor :lol:

Sorry to be so blunt but when people post threads saying "ah I have tender breasts, feel nauseous, am breaking out....do you think I'm pregnant?"

Um, well it is hard to say dear...take a test and find out.

Sorry....
but I'm not sorry :flower:


----------



## babyzoe

animallove..haha you just got the complete opposite of getting flamed. :haha: See...WTT really IS the nice forum. TBH, I was not really referring to you in my OP. You have over 100 posts and have been here for several months so you've definitely been an active member in WTT. (I didn't hit 100 until almost a year!).

Like pp said, it was really directed at those with under 5-10 posts. To me, these are more like drive by posts. They aren't interested in contributing, just getting answers to their issues.

I second PP's suggestion of just replying with "move it along to the TWW wait thread":coolio:


----------



## Pearls18

Threads here aren't supposed to turn into TWW threads, I appreciate some people like to post here but it isn't showing much consideration to the people you expect support from, support's gotta work both ways.

In terms of jealousy it doesn't bother me at all, I don't get jealous probably because I already have one, but I find them so frustrating I don't know what people want us to say? You had unprotected sex...then yes you could be pregnant. No I don't know why your boobs hurt, I don't know your body, wait two weeks and do a test! We're not telepathic and for this reason I couldn't go near TWW. And why people won't want me near there either lol.

Nobody should do pregnancy threads in here, no matter how lovely they are! Start a journal.


----------



## angiepie

OMG yes, someone had to say that. It's so irritating. They used to upset me and now it just pisses me off coz people don't bother to take a minute to read the forum rules.


----------



## brenn09

Again, I'm with MarineWAG on this one- it doesn't matter if you've been in here for ages and had an oopsie.. post it in your journal or the TWW or TTC, the appropriate places where women go looking to answer those questions and get their questions answered. 

I have no jealousy whatsoever to "Am I pregnant???" threads. I have been here for over a year and those threads (as well as the fear mongering threads- don't wait, it'll take you 14 years to conceive!) drive me crazy. We don't know, we can't know, take a test. If it's negative, you're likely not pregnant. If it's positive, you're pregnant. BAM! Instant (or close to :haha:) answer! 

I wish they could be banned completely from our section.


----------



## Pearls18

brenn09 said:


> Again, I'm with MarineWAG on this one- it doesn't matter if you've been in here for ages and had an oopsie.. post it in your journal or the TWW or TTC, the appropriate places where women go looking to answer those questions and get their questions answered.
> 
> I have no jealousy whatsoever to "Am I pregnant???" threads. I have been here for over a year and those threads (as well as the fear mongering threads- don't wait, it'll take you 14 years to conceive!) drive me crazy. We don't know, we can't know, take a test. If it's negative, you're likely not pregnant. If it's positive, you're pregnant. BAM! Instant (or close to :haha:) answer!
> 
> I wish they could be banned completely from our section.

We've been here too long Brenn haha.


----------



## brenn09

MarineWAG said:


> We've been here too long Brenn haha.

Sing it, sister. Looks like we'll be in ttc together, too!


----------



## Pearls18

brenn09 said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> We've been here too long Brenn haha.
> 
> Sing it, sister. Looks like we'll be in ttc together, too!Click to expand...

So it seems! If I don't chicken out haha.


----------



## brenn09

MarineWAG said:


> So it seems! If I don't chicken out haha.

Sooo funny because: me, too!!! :haha: We're buying a house, so I've had my moments of thinking it'll be better to wait!


----------



## Pearls18

Congrats! I keep thinking life is do good ATM do I want to rock the boat lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amen ladies! This is "waiting to try" not sure why anyone would ask questions about being pregnant here?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Can I just add, these random people that pop in to ask if they are pregnant and never return.. I love they way they post.. So much detail and they try to be all proper.. My boyfriend ejaculated in my vagina while he was inside me with out any protection and I had my period X amount of days ago.. Ha ha.. I just find it so funny!! You can tell who's been around for a while by how people post.. 

By the way hi :wave: I'm new to the WTT part of b&b :)


----------



## Rachie004

I feel a bit fat today, do you think I could be pregnant? :haha: Nah, just kidding girlies!

Thank you for posting it BabyZoe, you managed to get the issue accross very well indeed. I totally agree that if you're in WTT and you're a regular member then posting this sort of thing would be welcome because you're 'one of the girls' sort of thing, I expect people to be happy if a fellow WTTer found out they were pregnant, it is really is so much friendlier in here. 

I love this forum, there doesn't seem to be any of the major sniping that there seems to be on other boards. Even if the last few days have been a tad chaotic!


----------



## Pearls18

I like to snipe a little ;) but don't worry I'm off soon haha.


----------



## Jaycrew

My first time on the WTC forum. Ok so I was in TTC forums and the ladies are cool for the most part laid back but whatever...but Im not TTC and I was Waiting and now im just going with the flow-so far i enjoy the topics on this forum like i enjoy them on the ttc- I guess im a forum jumper- I like to mingle- I was just wondering if by the slightest chance that those people who posted those threads may not have known where to ask their questions? This site pops up on google non stop - thats how i found it. I have made the mistake of posting incorrectly in the TTC forum but nobody ever made me feel like a joke for doing so. Just playing devils advocate. I saw the last post that most are ref to and I have to admit - yes it was not placed correctly but looking at the post and the verbiage, I can tell the person is very young and more than likely was really just being sincere in her question. She may have even been concerned, but I dont believe she placed it on this forum on purpose and to cause hesteria. But hey - maybe im completley wrong. Pardon me because maybe im even overstepping my boundaries~ Blessings


----------



## babyzoe

Jaycrew, if the posters you referenced can type a question on a forum, then it's safe to assume they can read as well. On the front page, each board has a description of its purpose. Would you go to a dog forum to post a question about why your cat won't eat? Perhaps, but you'd get similar responses.


----------



## Jaycrew

babyzoe said:


> Jaycrew, if the posters you referenced can type a question on a forum, then it's safe to assume they can read as well. On the front page, each board has a description of its purpose. Would you go to a dog forum to post a question about why your cat won't eat? Perhaps, but you'd get similar responses.

Hey As I stated Playing devils advocate- and like I also said it seemed like an innocent mistake- posted in the INCORRECT forum. Its not an issue of wrong or right. None of us created no manage this website. All im saying is if she was incorrect then let it be that. Google the word pregnant, waiting to conceive, any remote key word, birth control even... I guarantee you- you will see posts/ threads from BNB pop up- then go into that link and see what happens- you go straight into that forum, not the instructions. Thats my point. 

Yes I have gone to TTC forums and have seen threads that should be placed elsewhere- and I have seen the ladies respond simply - your question should go to "...." forum. That was it. I just like to give people the benefit of the doubt. Maybe she didn't read the description- maybe it was a HUMAN error. Idk - only she knows. If one person constantly does it- then yes. I agree. But if its once- then no - I dont think it was done intentional if it were one post.

Does everyone who purchases a tv stand read through all the directions before putting it together.. I dont. I put it together and take it from there, when I realize i made a mistake THEN I go to the instructions. Maybe thats the question you should have posed to me. 

Would YOU purposely post a dog question on a cat forum? Because personally speaking -if a forum said cat why would i ask a dog question? or if Im wanting to know about a dog why would I type in cat. So no i wouldnt get those types of responses. But thats me and everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I cant knock you for feeling somekind of way about someones mistake. Cute baby btw ;)


----------



## babyzoe

Thank you, it's from Google! LOL. 

I know that BnB ranks high on the Google search, that's how I found it. And if this were just one girl, I probably wouldn't have made my OP. But this was a lot of "innocent girls" making "innocent mistakes". If lots of people are doing something deemed inappropriate it has to be called out. And I will refuse to feel bad because I treat others how I would like to be treated. I've been new on forums before too and I've always checked to make sure I'm posting in the right area. Most, if not all, forums have several sections.

For the cat/dog mix-up, Jane Smith might have searched for "cat" and the first answer that pops up is on "ILoveDogs.com" because someone casually mentioned that their dog hates cats. So she posts because she saw the one instance of the word she was looking for. Yes, the site has baby, ttc, and lots of other keywords in it but it is specifically a board for NOT TTC. Once you find the board through a search engine, start at the main page and look for the correct board. Who knows, maybe the dog site has a subsection for lovers of all species?

Not trying to start to fight, I know you're just making a point. I just wanted to state that it's not one rain drop that makes me want to go inside, it's the down pour. (Man, I'm on a roll with these analogies today!)


----------



## winegums

Can there not be a message when you start a thread in WTT just above the box where you type saying something like 'please don't ask if you're pregnant! Take a test or post in TTC area!'


----------



## brenn09

I would like to reiterate that the issue isn't ONE single thread but the six or seven that were posted in just a couple of days. I personally suspected that many so shortly was the work of a troll. The occasional post is treated by saying something along the lines of "if you repost in ??? You will get more answers since this is the wttc forum."


----------



## Jaycrew

Oh ok so it's just a couple of days of posts being in the incorrect thread. Yeah I totally get it. Well I think the she troll may have realized it and could be in the ttc forum either way I wish her well.


----------



## Jaycrew

All I'm saying I joined a while ago after a miscarriage n had no clue where to post my Question. But I did post I got one reply and that was it so maybe it did post incorrectly I don't know. I just know I have just realized everything beyond ttc forums within the last 2 mos. I'm just enjoying it. That's all I'm saying. I honestly don't recall reading the descriptions until after the fact. But I did find a thread in the website by trying to google my question. I came out of that persons thread created an account went back into that forum n posted a thread. But if I was wrong, my bad. I ll blame it on google :)


----------



## winegums

The person in that particular thread posted the same thing 4 months ago in the correct area and got replies to her thread though so not sure she just didn't know where to post. 

But I do get that some people can find it confusing when first joining, there are a LOT of sub forums etc


----------



## thestarsfall

I don't have a problem within threads posting about pregnancy symptoms or possible oopses (like within a May 2013 or whatever kinda group post), but to make a thread especially about "am I pregnant" you'd have to come out to the main subforum page anyway and notice that you're in WTT and notice that there are a lot of threads about waiting and passing the time and dates far away from today....so then it should clue you in that this isn't the forum to post that kind of question on.


----------



## Jaycrew

Of course I agree but like my grandmother says common sense is not so common.


----------



## babyzoe

Jaycrew said:


> Of course I agree but like my grandmother says common sense is not so common.

LOL. Very true.


----------



## Eline

Even if they mistakenly posted in the wrong section, I still don't understand the question, because the posters of TTC aren't psychic either. As they always describe some sort of pregnancy signs the only possible answer in ALL those threads is: Yes, you _might_ be pregnant, but you will have to wait two weeks and do a test to be certain.


----------



## babyzoe

Eline, I totally agree with you. I used to peruse Yahoo Answers to wile away time and every other question was "could i be pregnant". When I finally asked why the h*ll these girl were using Yahoo Answers as a replacement for a POAS, I got flamed out for "not being supportive". LOL. I mean, you're not going to get any definitive answers from anyone on the web. GO TEST!


----------



## younglove

Maybe it's because it's spring but I'm not sure why there have been SO many of these threads over the past few days....

Very weird!


----------



## RosieRosieP

Hear hear! 

Fully agree with your post whilst i am a newbie on this forum i really don't want to see 'am i pregnant' posts on wtt!


----------



## Eline

*bump*


----------



## sausages

I think the problem is just the placement of the forum within the forum categories. It's grouped under the TTC section, so people mistakenly think its a TTC forum. But then... Is that a problem at all? I'm not so sure.

I've been in the place where I was waiting to try after a loss, so i completely understand how seeing those posts might upset someone in that position. However, now I am not in that stage of life anymore, and while I am sympathetic of course, I don't feel like they bother me. They're irritating sometimes because I'm like, "what do you think I am? An frer? Go pee on a stick, duh!" But they don't upset or annoy me.

Basically when you're hurting after a loss you will be hurt by many many things. This forum isn't for people waiting after a loss, it's for people waiting for all reasons, so to try to limit posts due to a few people being hurt isn't reasonable I don't think. 

Whether you're waiting due to a loss or waiting because your circumstances aren't right and it's doing your head in... You're still going to see pregnant reminders all over. Facebook, walking round town, seeing friends, posting here. You can't censor everything! Best thing you can do is look the other way or don't respond if its hurtful to you.

Plus, saying only long term members can talk about certain things comes across as being a bit cliquey to me. Just my opinion like! We were all new at some point. Plus, most of the newbies are glad to be directed to the 2ww or TTC forums if you do it in the right way. 

:)


----------



## Varenne

I agree...it's upset me a teeny bit seeing all these women thinking they're pregnant when I know I have at least a few months before I can even thinking about trying to be in their position. Many of us here have years to wait it out.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I totally agree and it is really getting me. I already have nowhere to turn to because my friends are not really supportive and then I come on here for a safe haven only to stare into these threads. I already try to avoid those other sections and only post on a thread there if it is someone like a BnB friend or I see that no-one answers in the unread posts.

Please keep this section only for people that wait.


----------



## laurac1988

I get annoyed because me and DP are WTT with a donor. People saying "am I pregnant?" On a forum rather than peeing in a stick really annoy me. Especially as I have absolutely no chance ever of a whoopsie baby


----------

